# Where to get new lips for OZ Futura's?



## USAFVR6 (Mar 26, 2002)

Where do I buy replacement lips for 18" OZ Futura's?

Also - these wheels are 18x8" with 35mm offset --- can I use a wider lip to widen the wheels to either 8.5" or 9" wide?

If so, what will doing that change the offset to....?

Thanks!!


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

Kodiak or Schmidtt - OZ doesn't sell any parts, and those are several years old.

Alex


----------



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

tunershop.com has them


----------



## 98vr6t (Jun 22, 2005)

Basically for every inch you add you subtract 25 from the offset..

Because 25mm(roughly=)1inch..

So for a half inch take off 13mm.. Which makes more poke.. The lower the offset the more poke..

Tunershop should have your lips..


----------

